# Lapierre Dh 720 Lackprobleme.. Hilfe!!!



## rocky4563 (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo hab mir vor kurzem das Lapierre Dh 720 zugelegt .
als ich das erste mal gefahren bin sah ich bereits die ersten kratzer am oberrohr (es waren regenverhältnisse und schlamm usw. )also hatte ich auf meiner Dh Hose auch etwas dreck wodurch anscheinend das ganze oberrohr seitlich links und rechts über die ganze länge kratzer bekommen hat!

kennt von euch wer diese probleme beim 720er.
hab mit meinem händler gesprochen der sagt : Lapierre hatte noch nie so ein problem und sie seien auch nicht bereit den rahmen zu ersetzen!!

was soll ich nun machen


----------



## rocky4563 (31. Mai 2010)

hier ein paar fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitti (31. Mai 2010)

Hi,
Leider ist es relativ normal, dass der Rahmen an der Stelle Kratzer bekommt wenn da 'ne verdreckte Hose langscheuert. Bei einem dunklen Lack sieht das dann immer sofort echt fies aus. Aber Du kannst bspw. folgendes machen:
1. Du kaufst Dir ein Kratzer-Entferner-Set für's Auto (z.B. sowas, gibt's ab und an auch bei Aldi). Damit bekommst Du die Kratzer wahrscheinlich komplett weg. So wie es auf den Fotos aussieht, sind die ja nur im Decklack.
2. Danach die betreffenden Stellen mit Lackschutzfolie abkleben damit sowas nicht wieder passiert (gibt es z.B. hier zum selberzuschneiden)


----------



## balfa_rider (1. Juni 2010)

ich arbeite auf dem gebiet autolacke, polituren, zubehör usw. sprich kenn mich mit solchen problemen aus.

auch ich hab mich über die kratzer nach der ersten ausfahrt extrem genervt. die kratzer wie sie am lapierre zu sehen sind, sind keinesfalls normal, hier wurde leider ein ganz billiger lack genommen und man hat sich auch nicht die mühe gemacht, mehrere schichtstärken aufzutragen. an einigen exponierten stellen am hinterbau ist der lack bis aufs aluminium weg.

die kratzer wegpolieren würde ich nur bedingt machen. auch das hab ich versucht, aber da viel zu wenig klarlack aufgetragen wurde, polierst du sehr schnell zu viel weg und dann hast du noch viel hässlichere scheuerstellen und lackfreie flecken oder eine stumpfe oberfläche. auch ich konnte dies nur mit äusserster vorsicht machen, am oberrohr gings grad noch so einigermassen.

zum glück kriege ich auf garantie einen neuen rahmen (hat nix mit der lackqualität zu tun) dann kann ich den rahmen von beginn weg mit einer 3m steinschlagschutzfolie abkleben.

schade dass an einem hochwertigen und teuren produkt so ein pfusch am lack vollbracht wird. der lack ist einer der ersten punkte, an welchem ein bike oder auch auto usw billig oder verbraucht aussieht....leider haben das die hersteller immernoch nicht ganz begriffen. ich fahre den rahmen jetzt seit etwa 2 monate (fahre sehr viel und intensiv) und der rahmen (speziell hinterbau) sieht leider schon aus wie 2 jährig. extrem schade. aber eben, krieg ja zum glück einen neuen 

props an spezi, deren lack ist nahezu unzerstörbar! sogar mit lauge musste ich 2 mal drüber um den lack zu entfernen.

edit: tip: sofort mit folie abkleben, mit unprofesioneller politur machst du dir die probleme evtl nur noch grösser.


----------



## rocky4563 (1. Juni 2010)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> ich arbeite auf dem gebiet autolacke, polituren, zubehör usw. sprich kenn mich mit solchen problemen aus.
> 
> auch ich hab mich über die kratzer nach der ersten ausfahrt extrem genervt. die kratzer wie sie am lapierre zu sehen sind, sind keinesfalls normal, hier wurde leider ein ganz billiger lack genommen und man hat sich auch nicht die mühe gemacht, mehrere schichtstärken aufzutragen. an einigen exponierten stellen am hinterbau ist der lack bis aufs aluminium weg.
> 
> ...





also bekommst du einen neuen rahmen?? hat dir das dein händler gemacht oder hast du dih direkt mit lapierre in verbindung gesetzt!!???
Du schreibst hat nix mit der lackqualität zu tun)  ???
dan müsste ich doch auch einen neuen rahmen bekommen oder??
an wenn wnde ich mich den am besten??

danke vorest mal für deine super auskunft!!

mfg Geri


----------



## balfa_rider (1. Juni 2010)

der garantiefall hat nichts mit dem miesen lack zu tun.
problem: leider wurde mir ein ovales steuerrohr verschweisst, sprich das headset hält nicht richtig. ich hab jetzt schon 2 headsets durchgesaut, obwohl ich dieses sogar mit wellen loctite eingeklebt habe. 
dies hab ich via händler abgemacht und es ist eigentlich klar, dass ich hier einen neuen rahmen kriege, da offensichtlich schlecht verschweisst wurde. aber das passiert halt mit handgeschweissten rähmen, jedermann hat mal einen miesen tag.
wenn wir grad bei mieser qualität sind: die lapierre-naben sind unter aller sau! (zumindest die lager) 2 wochen(!!) fahren und ich hatte schon lagerspiel und das nicht schlecht. nabe aufgeschraubt und siehe da, die lager waren bereits komplett im arsch. hab mir dann qualitative lager gekauft und eingebaut, jetzt hälts.


----------



## balfa_rider (3. Juni 2010)

weiter gehts mit problemen:
nach einem eher minimen crash, kein stein, kein harter boden, kein baum, sondern weiche erde ist mein hinterbau verbogen.....

schaltauge: ok kurbel: ok, schaltwerk: ok, ich: ok, rad: delle

ich frage mich wirklich langsam an der qualitätskontrolle bei lapierre....weil nach so einem sturz darf kein hinterbau verbiegen! (in einen erdhang gefahren, nicht gesprungen)

mal gucken was die herren in dijon so meinen, ich hoffe man zeigt kulanz, dann sehe ich über die letzten 3 problematischen monate mit meinem dh hinweg, ansonsten wars das aber ganz bestimmt. schade um ein super bike (geometrie, ansprechen, usw)


----------



## MrRHAE440 (6. Juni 2010)

Mit den Kratzern hab zwar ein spicy, aber bin im Park auch schon mit verdreckter hose gefahren und die Kratzer sehen auch so aus. Ich hab mir jetzt so ein  poliermittel für Autos gekauft. Funktioniert aber gut, wenn man das Mittel einpoliert gehen die Meisten Kratzer weg. Aber ich denke das mit der Folie ist auch sehr gut, werde mir auch bald so eine besorgen. Dann kommen keine Kratzer mehr rein.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Juni 2010)

xkriegerx schrieb:


> weiter gehts mit problemen:
> nach einem eher minimen crash, kein stein, kein harter boden, kein baum, sondern weiche erde ist mein hinterbau verbogen.....
> 
> schaltauge: ok kurbel: ok, schaltwerk: ok, ich: ok, rad: delle
> ...


Das hat doch nix mit Qualitätskontrolle zu tun. Ungünstige Hebelverhältnisse, unverhergesehene Belastungsrichtung und so ein Rohr ist krumm. 
Rein aus statischer Sicht müsstest du einen Rahmen so massiv konstruieren, dass du an Gewichte eines Motorrad- Rahmens herankommen würdest wenn du die Rohre auf den Zustand der Querkraft bemessen wolltest. 
Shit happens. 
Ist mordmässig ärgelich, hätte aber auch mit jedem anderen Bike passieren können.


----------



## Asha'man (8. Juni 2010)

Mein Froggy war nach kürzester Zeit am Oberrohr genauso zerkratzt. Und es wird nicht besser.

Außerdem große Lackabplatzer ohne Ende. Unterrohr, Steuerrohr, überall...wo was gegen fliegt. Die Fox Gabel dagegen sieht noch aus, wie neu. Das Rad ist jetzt 1,5 Jahre alt. Die Lackprobleme fingen aber schon nach den ersten Touren an.

Nichtsdestotrotz ein tolles Fahrrad. Macht nach 1 1/2 Jahren immer noch extrem viel Spass!


----------



## balfa_rider (11. Juni 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Das hat doch nix mit Qualitätskontrolle zu tun. Ungünstige Hebelverhältnisse, unverhergesehene Belastungsrichtung und so ein Rohr ist krumm.



wegen des verbiegens des rahmens, ok kann man nicht kontrollieren, geb ich dir recht. trotzdem: eindeutig mangelnde qualitätskontrolle. oder wie würdest du es betiteln, wenn ein rahmen mit krummen steuerrohr ausgeliefert wird?

desweiteren bin ich natürlich froh, dass wir nicht mehr im zeitalter der bleischweren downhillrahmen sind. trotz allem liebäugeln für leichtigkeit, es sind downhillrähmen und die sollten doch für gewisse belastungen gerüstet sein. und wenn ein link wegen eines vorderradeinsteckers verbiet, dann hat das in meinen augen nichts mit downhillqualität zu tun.

lapierre sah das auch so und hat mir link und rahmen entschuldigend ersetzt. "produktionsfehler"

ich danke und bin zufrieden.

case closed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (22. August 2010)

Ist beim 720 kein Fläschchen mit Lack dabei???


----------

